# What happened to Mary King



## Equibrit (27 August 2011)

at Luhmuhlen ?


----------



## asmp (27 August 2011)

Had a nasty fall.  Both Mary and horse got up but as horse appeared to land on her shoulder, she must be sore!


----------



## kerilli (27 August 2011)

misjudged the small step going the most direct way at first water, IC absolutely wore the fence, turned turtle, just missed MK. could have been a lot worse, v v lucky to both walk away. she's having precautionary x-rays apparently. totally gutted for her, they were looking fantastic.


----------



## brighteyes (28 August 2011)

Glad both are OK - she is such a consistent and wonderful ambassador for the sport.


----------



## Fabforester (28 August 2011)

Just watched it now, so so pleased to see her up on her feet and hope IC ok. Wow.


----------



## pip6 (28 August 2011)

So pleased to see her walking about today. There aren't many people who'd walk away from that fall with a smile & wave for the crowd. Fantastic ambasssador, great the rest of the team were able to get a team medal for themselves & MK. If they can walk away with a team medal after no luck going there way the whole time it's still a decent result.  Felt for them as they were all gutted at not getting higher. Sometimes it just doesn't happen.


----------



## Mince Pie (28 August 2011)

Fabforester said:



			Just watched it now, so so pleased to see her up on her feet and hope IC ok. Wow.
		
Click to expand...

Where did you watch it?


----------



## Lucinda_x (28 August 2011)

broke_but_happy said:



			Where did you watch it?
		
Click to expand...

I saw it on my local news!


----------



## millhouse (28 August 2011)

Really glad she is ok.


----------



## wendy121 (28 August 2011)

It was a horrendous fall. 
One of those that make your heart drop through your boots. Glad they both walked away, relatively unscathed.


----------



## yeeharider (28 August 2011)

having watched it again dont know how the horse did not brake his neck very lucky imo


----------

